# Гитлер капут



## cyaxares_died

На чём здесь намёк? Существовал ли фильм с этом названием?

(И пожйлуйста исправьте мой русский)


----------



## alphabet soup addict

cyaxares_died said:


> *В* чём здесь намёк? Существовал ли фильм с эт*и*м (лучше: "*с таким*") названием?
> 
> И *пожалуйста* исправьте мой русский


 
Это выражение следует понимать как "это конец", "это проигрыш", капут, kaput, kapish. Оно неформальное и шуточное. 


Я не владею немецким, но похоже что в Вашем родном языке "kaputt" = broken, сломан. 
das Telefon ist kaputt: the phone is not working: телефону капут.
(ugs.: erschöpft) shattered (coll.) - разбит, разрушен.
В русском-же, это выражение изначально означало "Гитлер сломлен" (войне конец), но постепенно оно обрело новый смысл.

Например:

"Сегодня я остался без кофе. Кофеварка - капут."
"Мы играли в футбол и выиграли у сильного противника - гитлер капут."

Единственное различие: "гитлер капут" используется в ситуациях когда конец (или проигрыш) приходит Вашему _противнику_.

Насколько я знаю, недавно вышла, неотличающаяся особой тонкостью юмора, комедия "Гитлер, капут".


----------



## Maroseika

"Гитлер капут": согласно советским фильмам и книгам о войне, с этим возгласом немцы во время войны сдавались в плен. Возможно, так оно и было на самом деле.
Во всяком случае, фильма с таким названием преждже не существовало. А теперь существует. К сожалению.


----------



## Kolan

cyaxares_died said:


> На что здесь намёк?


*Капут* - от лат. *caput*, р.п. capĭtis = голова, жизнь (в смысле _лишения_ головы, жизни). Значение в РЯ пришло из аналогии с выражениями типа :

suum *caput* pro aliquā re vovere — *сложить голову* (*отдать* свою *жизнь*) за что-л. (какое-л. дело)
poena *capitis* — *смертная* казнь

Латынь - очень ёмкий язык, и такие обороты там не редкость. По-русски ещё можно сказать *капец* (*кап*ут+пизд*ец*), *пипец*.


----------



## Maroseika

В таком случае, выражение бы означало "Гитлер - голова" (наряду с Брианом, надо полагать). Боюсь, это не самый удачный тезис при сдаче в плен, даже если участники процесса знакомы с латынью.
На самом деле, слово, в конечном счете, действительно восходит к латинской голове, но намного более витиевато. 
Слово заимствовано в русский, согласно Фасмеру, из немецкого: kарut - разбитый вдребезги напополам, сломанный, погибший, в каковом качестве немцами и использовался (в совр. языке - kaputt), т.е. букв. "Гитлер разбит", типа "признаю свою ошибку, сильно не расстреливайте".
Немецкое слово происходит от франц. сароt – игорного термина, означавшего "пропал, проиграл": êtrе сapot - не взять ни взятки, faire сapot - взять все взятки при игре в пикет (Фасмер ошибочно приписывает обоим выражениям первое значение). Правда, последнее выражение теперь еще означает "скапотировать" (о самолете). Как образовался карточный термин, трудно сказать, возможно, из обычая покрывать битую карту бьющей. Так или иначе, но термин появился во фр. языке, видимо, поздно, впервые же слово зафиксировано в значении "крышка люка" в 1541 году, а в 1576 - накидка, плащ. 
Далее слово восходит либо к итальянскому capotta (длинное пальто), либо к фр. cape - накидка.
Оба слова восходят к исп. cape - плащ и, наконец, к ср.-лат. cappa - клобук, тиара (монашеская шапка), имеющей уже непосредственное отношение к латинской голове - caput. 
(etymonline.com, Фасмер, cnrtl.fr)


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> В таком случае, выражение бы означало "*Гитлер - голова*" (наряду с Брианом, надо полагать). Боюсь, это не самый удачный тезис при сдаче в плен, даже если участники процесса знакомы с латынью.


Скорее, "*С* (плеч)* Гитлера - голова!"* См. лат. *caput* в выражении *poena capitis*, *смертная казнь* (_букв._ "*наказание головы"*). Желать/требовать чей-то головы = требовать сурового наказания.





Maroseika said:


> На самом деле, слово, в конечном счете, действительно восходит к латинской голове, но намного более витиевато.


Да, витиевато...

На самом, попытка объяснить происхождение через игральные карты в ФЯ является совершенно надуманной, отчего Фасмер и путается, какие взятки кто берёт и чем кроет. Французское *capoter* вероятнее всего происходит от французского же *capot *напрямую, как глагол от существительного.

*Capoter* распространено в современном разговорном ФЯ, по крайней мере, в канадском в значении "_офигеть, обалдеть, (с)тупить, сторчать/заторчать, попасть в трудное положение, накрыться _(наиболее близкое к русскому значению и к "_капоту_" как того, чем накрывают, будь то медный таз или крышка гроба),_ потерять контроль над ситуацией, не справиться_ (когда одновременно происходит много всего вокруг)_, сдаться перед трудностями, потерпеть фиаско_ ... ". Поэтому его можно прямо выводить из *capot* в значении "*крышка*" без излишних карточных фокусов. *Je capote!* можно часто слышать в неформальной речи, по ситуации его можно воспринимать как "*я торчу!!!*", "*мне башню/крышу сносит!*".


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Скорее, "*С* (плеч)* Гитлера - голова!"* См. лат. *caput* в выражении *poena capitis*, *смертная казнь* (_букв._ "*наказание головы"*).
> 
> 
> 
> Это невозможно ввиду наличия в немецком падежей.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> На самом, попытка объяснить происхождение через игральные карты в ФЯ является совершенно надуманным, отчего Фасмер и путается, какие взятки кто берёт и чем кроет.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Путается он потому, что не специалист во французском. Но во фр. этимол. словаре написано то же самое, иначе невозможно объяснить значение немецкого kaputt, не имеющего никаких родственников в немецком (даже к kaput - капюшон, который пришел в язык совсем иным путем).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Французское *capoter* вероятнее всего происходит от французского же *capot *напрямую, как глагол от существительного.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Кто ж спорит? Вопрос только, от capot в каком значении происходит это слово. Фр. этимол. словарь полагает, что от самолетного капота, и современные значения этого глагола хорошо стыкуются с неслабыми ощущениями, испытываемыми как зрителями, так и участниками капотирования, столь частого в начале века в виду использования в качестве третьей точки опоры задней сошки вместо переднего шасси.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Поэтому его можно прямо выводить из *capot* в значении "*крышка*" без излишних карточных фокусов.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Вы путаете: из карточных игр выводят немецкий kaputt, а не фр. capoter. Последний же впервые фиксируется именно в значении капотирования, но никак не накрывании крышкой (тем более, что это и не крышка была, а именно откидной лючок, напоминавший, видимо, капюшон).
> Что же до немецого слова, то его нынешнее значение основано, как полагают, на ошибочном понимании кальки фр. выражения faire capot (capot machen).
Click to expand...


----------



## Oh là là

. *Je capote!* можно часто слышать в неформальной речи, по ситуации его можно воспринимать как "*я торчу!!!*", "*мне башню/крышу сносит!*".



Kolan said:


> *Je capote!* можно часто слышать в неформальной речи, по ситуации его можно воспринимать как "*я торчу!!!*", "*мне башню/крышу сносит!*".


Очевидно, “je capote” - чисто канадское выражение.  Из любопытства поспрашивала у французов,  по их словам, во Франции говорят не “Je capote”, а “ça capote”, “qch capote” в смысле «_нечто/всё_ _накрылось медным тазом» _. Это так, к слову


----------



## Q-cumber

oh là là said:


> «_нечто/всё_ _накрылось медным тазом_»



Весьма точная интерпретация выражения "Гитлер капут!"


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Фр. этимол. словарь полагает, что от самолетного капота, и современные значения этого глагола хорошо стыкуются с неслабыми ощущениями, испытываемыми как зрителями, так и участниками капотирования, столь частого в начале века в виду использования в качестве третьей точки опоры задней сошки вместо переднего шасси.


_Столь часто_ в начале века над Парижем могла летать только фанера, это мы с вами знаем на примере Армана Фальера, угрожающая посадка которого не вела, тем не менее, к *капотированию*. (см. известный рисунок http://www.lot-et-garonne.fr/html/a.../popup_caricatures/fallieres_aviation_03.html )


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> В таком случае, выражение бы означало "*Гитлер - голова*" (наряду с Брианом, надо полагать).


Нет, не наряду. "Бриан - *это *голова!" - сказали они вздыхая. - Бенеш --. тоже _голова_. Когда Остап очнулся от своих дум, он увидел, что его крепко держит за борт пиджака *...*
petrov.com.ua/GoldCalf/pages/14.htm - 49k 

Согласно же евангелистам Марку и Матфею, в начале нашей эры по требованию Иродиады царь Ирод беззаконно приказал усечь *голову* Иоанна Крестителя, томившегося в карцере по обвинению антигосударственной пропаганде, после чего *голову* на блюде (in disco) торжественно внесли к пирующим (Мф.14: )
_8_ at illa praemonita a matre sua da mihi inquit hic in disco *caput* *Iohannis* *Baptistae* 
_9_ et contristatus est rex propter iuramentum autem et eos qui pariter recumbebant iussit dari 
_10_ misitque et decollavit Iohannem in carcere 
_11_ et adlatum est caput eius in disco et datum est puellae et tulit matri suae

и отдали дочери Иродиады, очевидно, с словами "*Iohannes Baptista - caput!*"

что все солдаты вермахта могли заучивать ещё по программе средней школы или, например, слышать в любой кирхе.

"...Иродиада научила дочь просить *голову *св. Иоанна Крестителя на блюде. Ирод опечалился: он боялся гнева Божиего за убийство пророка, но не мог нарушить неосторожной клятвы. Св. Иоанну Крестителю отрубили *голову *и отдали Саломии. По преданию, *голова *продолжала обличать Ирода и Иродиаду. Злобная Иродиада исколола язык пророка булавкой и закопала *голову *в нечистом месте. "
http://www.zavet.ru/usekn.htm


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Что же до немецого слова, то его нынешнее значение основано, как полагают, на ошибочном понимании кальки фр. выражения faire capot (capot machen).


Я не знаю, что там понимают немцы во французском, но английским *капут*ом или просто *капут*ом французы фамильярно (и гораздо чаще, чем какой-то там откидной лючок в аэроплане начала века) называют обыкновенный *презерватив*.


*Грэм Грин. Комедианты*
Он надул еще один _capote_ anglaise [_презерватив_ (фр.)], и я подумал: "Ей-богу, есть, наверно, какая-то сила, которая придает всему, что с нами происходит, *...*
lib.ru/INPROZ/GREEN/comedian.txt - 562k
*Эй, люди, как вы там?*
13 дек 2007 *...* _capot_ - капо (франц. арго) - _презерватив_ noir - нуар (франц) - черный Человеку срочно нужно было купить черную шляпу. *...*
www.doodoo.ru/printpage-4885.html - 6k
*capote*
_capote_ ... Большой французско-русский и русско-французский словарь. *...* 6) женская шляпка. 7). _capote_ anglaise разг. — _презерватив_ *...*
dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/fre_rus/11274/*capote* - 11k -
*Английский резиновый плащ. - Sostav.ru: Статьи о рекламе ...*
Российские потребители, выбирая _презервативы_, патриотизма пока не проявляют. *...* _презервативы_ звались не иначе как _capote_ anglaise - «английский плащ». *...*
www.sostav.ru/articles/2002/02/15/med150202/ - 24k
При внезапном прорыве презерватива в самый ответственный момент француз, таким образом, может отшутиться игрой слов: *Ça capote!

*Я уверен, что французы гораздо чаще натягивают _капут англэз_, чем получают по кумполу крышкой люка.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Я не знаю, что там понимают немцы во французском


Извините, я почему-то решил, что вас интересует этимология.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> "Бриан - *это *голова!"


Все же хотелось бы напомнить о наличии в немецком языке падежей.


----------



## Q-cumber

*Гитлер капут! ("Junge Welt", Германия)*


> Кто же в действительности сказал впервые "Гитлер капут", кому и по какому случаю? В России иногда говорят, что впервые эти слова произнес Левитан - легендарный диктор радио Москвы. Другое часто встречающееся объяснение: они принадлежат немецкому фельдмаршалу Паулюсу (Paulus), который, мол, произнес их в момент капитуляции своей армии под Сталинградом. И то и другое - легенда. В историографии пока нет какого-то событийного фактора, который бы мог служить отправной точкой. Она не знает конкретного человека, который ввел выражение в употребление.
> 
> Если считать установленным, что выражение "Гитлер капут" имеет не русское происхождение, то остается выяснить, каким образом оно попало в солдатский словарный запас красноармейцев. В словаре немецких команд (таких, например, как столь же легендарное словосочетание "Хэнде хох"), которые должны были знать советские фронтовые разведчики и бойцы передовых отрядов, выражения "Гитлер капут" не было. Россияне - свидетели того времени рассказывают, что они слышали его от солдат союзных с Германией армий, например, от итальянцев, когда те перебегали на сторону Красной Армии или попадали в плен. С другой стороны, более чем вероятно, что слова такого содержания, как "Наши войска вот-вот будут разбиты. Гитлер капут" можно было услышать в разговорах уставших от войны немецких солдат: в немецких окопах или в котле, во время отступления или в плену, когда фразу, сокращенную до одного глагола, могли перенять русские часовые.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> В дополнение можно сказать, что, как ни странно, но вскоре после войны новый немецкий опыт нашел свое отражение даже в новых изданиях солидных толковых словарей. В 16-м издании этимологического словаря немецкого языка, подготовленном Фридрихом Клуге (Friedrich Kluge) и Альфредом Гетце (Alfred Goetze) и появившемся в 1953 году в Берлине, утверждается, что слово "капут" попало в восточные языки от немцев. Это опять типично немецкое преувеличение.



Полный текст:
http://ww2.kulichki.ru/hitlercap.htm


----------



## Maroseika

q-cumber said:


> утверждается, что слово "капут" попало в восточные языки от немцев. Это опять типично немецкое преувеличение


А на самом деле? Неужели от татар?


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> А на самом деле? Неужели от татар?


 Возможно, от союзников. Надо в итальянском языке поискать...


----------



## Maroseika

Суахили понадежней все же будет...



*Ф.М. Достоевский. Крокодил (1865)*

- Тепе́рь _капу́т_ на́шему Ивану Матвеичу!
*Ф. М. Достоевский. Господин Прохарчин (1846)*

Вы́тащили Семена Ивановича, протяну́ли его́ на тюфя́к, но сра́зу заме́тили, что много хлопота́ть бы́ло нечего, что _капу́т_ соверше́нный; ру́ки его костене́ют, а сам е́ле де́ржится.
*Н. В. Гоголь. Шинель (1842)*

Благодаря́ великоду́шному вспомоществова́нию петербу́ргского кли́мата боле́знь пошла́ быстре́е, чем мо́жно бы́ло ожида́ть, и когда́ яви́лся до́ктор, то он, пощу́павши пульс, ничего́ не нашёлся сде́лать, как то́лько прописа́ть припа́рку, еди́нственно уже́ для того, что́бы больно́й не оста́лся без благоде́тельной по́мощи медици́ны; а впро́чем, тут же объяви́л ему́ чрез полтора су́ток непреме́нный _капу́т_.
*Набоков Владимир. Защита Лужина (1929-1930)* 

"Значит, шахматам _капут_?
Отсюда, кстати, следует, что уже, как минимум, за 80 лет до войны, у слова "капут" в РЯ образовалось устойчивое значение "кирдык".


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Суахили понадежней все же будет...
> 
> *Ф.М. Достоевский. Крокодил (1865)*
> 
> - Тепе́рь _капу́т_ на́шему Ивану Матвеичу!
> *Ф. М. Достоевский. Господин Прохарчин (1846)*
> 
> Вы́тащили Семена Ивановича, протяну́ли его́ на тюфя́к, но сра́зу заме́тили, что много хлопота́ть бы́ло нечего, что _капу́т_ соверше́нный; ру́ки его костене́ют, а сам е́ле де́ржится.
> *Н. В. Гоголь. Шинель (1842)*
> 
> Благодаря́ великоду́шному вспомоществова́нию петербу́ргского кли́мата боле́знь пошла́ быстре́е, чем мо́жно бы́ло ожида́ть, и когда́ яви́лся до́ктор, то он, пощу́павши пульс, ничего́ не нашёлся сде́лать, как то́лько прописа́ть припа́рку, еди́нственно уже́ для того, что́бы больно́й не оста́лся без благоде́тельной по́мощи медици́ны; а впро́чем, тут же объяви́л ему́ чрез полтора су́ток непреме́нный _капу́т_.
> *Набоков Владимир. Защита Лужина (1929-1930)*
> 
> "Значит, шахматам _капут_?
> Отсюда, кстати, следует, что уже, как минимум, за 80 лет до войны, у слова "капут" в РЯ образовалось устойчивое значение "кирдык".



Любопытно. Как-то у меня не отложилось в голове...хотя я и читал все эти произведения, естественно.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Все же хотелось бы напомнить о наличии в немецком языке падежей.


Есть-то они есть, но вот сами немцы, похоже, считают, что выражение это пришло из русского:

"...подавляющее большинство немцев старших поколений, прежде всего, тех, кто пережил войну, находясь в Восточной или Центральной Европе, судя по всему, без всяких сомнений говорило: "*Это сказали русские, когда в 1945 году входили в Германию*". "
http://ww2.kulichki.ru/hitlercap.htm (спасибо Q-cumberу за ссылку)
и далее (_ibidem_): "Попавшие в советский плен немцы приписывали в своих воспоминаниях эти слова, чаще всего тоже русским. Словосочетание получило известность только в результате взаимного восприятия и повторения среди красноармейцев. В 1945 году оно докатилось до Германии, где, разумеется, не хотели представлять себе ситуацию, связанную с перебежчиками, и где, *кстати, никто не верил, что такая языковая конструкция совсем уж не может иметь русское происхождение*. Теперь она, произнесенная врагом, означала - "Война закончилась". Поэтому фраза и стала легендой, по крайней мере, для еще живущих представителей немецкого военного поколения. "

А русские все читали "и Гоголя, и Гегеля..."

Круг замкнулся?


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Есть-то они есть, но вот сами немцы, похоже, считают, что выражение это пришло из русского:
> 
> 
> 
> Выражение "Гитлер капут", возможно, и создано русскими во время войны на основе давно известного слова "капут" (хотя никаких док-в этому пока нет). Но само слово, согласно проанализированным выше источникам, пришло из немецкого не позже середины 19 века.
> 
> При этом оно никуда не девалось и из немецкого, породив немало производных:
> kaputt machen - разорить
> sich kaputt machen - надрываться (на работе)
> sich kaputt lachen - смеяться до упаду
> kaputt kriegen [machen] — испортить, сломать kaputt schlagen — разбить
> die Knochen (im Leibe) kaputt schlagen — все кости пересчитать.
> 
> Разумеется, для очистки совести следовало бы уточнить, не возникли ли все эти выражения уже после войны.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> *Н. В. Гоголь. Шинель (1842)*
> 
> Благодаря́ великоду́шному вспомоществова́нию петербу́ргского кли́мата боле́знь пошла́ быстре́е, чем мо́жно бы́ло ожида́ть, и когда́ яви́лся до́ктор, то он, пощу́павши пульс, ничего́ не нашёлся сде́лать, как то́лько прописа́ть припа́рку, еди́нственно уже́ для того, что́бы больно́й не оста́лся без благоде́тельной по́мощи медици́ны; а впро́чем, тут же объяви́л ему́ чрез полтора су́ток непреме́нный *капу́т*.
> Отсюда, кстати, следует, что уже, как минимум,* за 80 лет до войны*, у слова "капут" в РЯ образовалось устойчивое значение "кирдык".


За 100, как минимум, и раньше, чем в немецкий. Хотя и Гоголь, и Гегель творили примерно в одно и то же время.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> За 100, как минимум, и раньше, чем в немецкий. Хотя и Гоголь, и Гегель творили примерно в одно и то же время.



Не будем забывать, что среди докторов в Питере было в те времена много немцев. 



> КАПОТ - м. вышедшее из употреб. женское верхнее платье, с рукавами и разрезом напереди. | ниж. сиб. чуйка; долгий крестьянский кафтан. | южн. ШИНЕЛЬ, плащ. капотка ж. южн. армяк хорошего сукна, с круглым воротом, как у шинели. | капот, или правильнее капут, конец, гибель, карачун. задать кому капут, извести, погубить, разорить кого. ему пришел капут, конец. в карточной игре: не дать ни одной взятки. капотный, к капоту относящ. капутное дело, беда. капотник, -ница, кто ходит в капоте, носит его. (из словаря Даля)


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Не будем забывать, что среди докторов в Питере было в те времена много немцев.


Стихотворения Козьмы _Пруткова_
Сочинения Козьмы _Пруткова_. Юбилейное интернет-издание произведений литератора. *...* 
Если ни правый, ни левый фланг
У тебя ненадежны — пишися: _кранк_. *...*
Примечание полковника: От нем. Krank – больной.
www.kozma.ru/works/verses.htm - 133k -

Заметьте, _*кранк*_, а не *капут*. Хотя по смыслу - именно *капут*. К немецким докторам - это как раз *кранк*.





Q-cumber said:


> КАПОТ - м. вышедшее из употреб. женское верхнее платье, с рукавами и разрезом напереди. | ниж. сиб. чуйка; долгий крестьянский кафтан. | южн. ШИНЕЛЬ, плащ. капотка ж. южн. армяк хорошего сукна, с круглым воротом, как у шинели. | *капот, или правильнее капут*, конец, гибель, карачун. задать кому капут, извести, погубить, разорить кого. ему пришел капут, конец. в карточной игре: не дать ни одной взятки. капотный, к капоту относящ. капутное дело, беда. капотник, -ница, кто ходит в капоте, носит его. (из словаря Даля)


Даль вскользь признаёт, что *капот *и *капут *- два разных слова.


----------



## Maroseika

Как выяснилось на немецком форуме, выражение действительно на немецкий слух звучит несогласованно, с типично славянским пропуском вспомогательного глагола. Предположили, однако, что там возможна игра слов heil / kaputt - букв. целый / сломанный, хотя в Heil Hitler слово Heil - существительное (благо > формула приветствия), т.е. что-то вроде "да здравствует Сталин - до сдохнет Сталин"). В этом случае выражение могло возникнуть и на немецкой почве.

В противном случае, можно предположить, что выражение сооружено русскоговорящим при помощи слова, чье немецкое происхождение им хорошо ощущалось, причем - в значении, существующем именно в русском языке, но не в немецком (точнее - в устаревшем немецком значении 19 века).


----------



## sokol

Это - немецки форум: я думаю что вероятный что >Гитлер-капут< это:
- или немецки пиджин за коммуникацию иностранци (грамматика не немецкий не русский а *упрощение грамматика)*
- или русский неологизм
Оба вероятный есть!
(И pросьба освободить моего русский; я не говорю языка. Maroseika, вероятно, можно объяснить более подробно.)


----------



## Kolan

sokol said:


> Это - немецкий форум: я думаю, что, вероятно, >Гитлер-капут< это:
> - или немецкий пиджин для общения с иностранцами (грамматика - не немецкая, не русская, а *упрощённая грамматика)*
> - или русский неологизм
> Оба возможны.
> (И просьба не пинать меня за мой русский; я не говорю на языке. Maroseika, вероятно, может объяснить подробнее.)


As I have already posted in German forum, в современном мире русского пиджина не существует (исключая, может быть, язык общения северных и среднеазиатских народов с русскими землепроходцами, но это, слава богу, в прошлом). Сама фраза "Гитлер - капут" грамматически неверна и по-русски, неславянский вспомогательный глагол тут абсолютно не при чём. "Гитлер" в качестве косвенного дополнения должен стоять в дательном падеже: "Гитлер*у* - капут!", точно так же, как и "Сталин*у* - слава!"; ни один советский солдат не мог так косно выражаться в действительности, стало быть, это только могла быть попытка спародировать коверкание русской речи иноземными захватчиками из зондеркоманд, типа "_матка, кура, млеко, яйки, партизанэн пуффф-пуффф!!!!_ !".

ПОБЕДИТЕЛИ: Две войны Ивана Вертелко - Cтатьи - Каталог статей *...* 
Фашисты быстро наладили свой порядок — у нас появились полицейские и староста — и обложили всевозможными податями: "*Матка*, *яйки*, *матка*, *кура* давай!.." *...*
afgan-pv.ucoz.ru/publ/1-1-0-18 - 75k 

Писатель Юрий Костин / Произведения / Немец / Отрывки / Первая глава 
Битте. *Яйки*, *кура*, сало. Комунистен капут. *Матка*, шнеллер! Тут со стороны прудика донесся шум, в котором превалировал отчаянный гусиный гогот. *...*
yurikostin.ru/books/german/fragments/first-chapter/ - 56k 

Леонид Ашкинази. 
*ЯЙКИ* - изображение речи немецких солдат, требовавших еды у крестьян оккупированных регионов (Великая отечественная война), согласно легенде, словами "*кура, млеко, яйки*":
lib.sarbc.ru/alt/STRUGACKIE/slovarNEXT.txt - 654k


----------



## Maroseika

sokol said:


> Это - немецки форум: я думаю что вероятный что >Гитлер-капут< это:
> - или немецки пиджин за коммуникацию иностранци (грамматика не немецкий не русский а *упрощение грамматика)*
> - или русский неологизм
> Оба вероятный есть!
> (И pросьба освободить моего русский; я не говорю языка. Maroseika, вероятно, можно объяснить более подробно.)


 
One thing still wonders me here: namely, that the word "kaputt" is used here in Russian sense (end) and not German (broken). This makes me presume the slogan was rather made-up by the Russians. They could cry it to the German soldiers inducing for giving up and using all the German words they ever knew  including even those from Russian.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> As I have already posted in German forum, в современном мире русского пиджина не существует /fragments/first-chapter/ - 56k [/COLOR]



Вообще-то, *sokol* писал про немецкий "пиджин", и не в "современном мире", а во время (после) Второй Мировой Войны, когда действительно происходило очень интенсивное общение между немцами и иностранцами. 
   Кроме того, как мне кажется, не стоит сейчас слишком углубляться в тему зондеркоманд, "яек" и пр. Не всем это может быть приятно.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Вообще-то, *sokol* писал про немецкий "пиджин", и не в "современном мире", а во время (после) Второй Мировой Войны, когда действительно происходило очень интенсивное общение между немцами и иностранцами.
> Кроме того, как мне кажется, не стоит сейчас слишком углубляться в тему зондеркоманд? "яек" и пр. Не всем это может быть приятно.


Если действительно пытаться понять, откуда могло взяться рассматриваемое выражение в таком виде (грамматика, лексика), то неизбежно приходиться учитывать контекст эпохи, в которую выражение появилось. В частности, именно немцам несколько лет в войне против СССР пришлось пользоваться ломаным русским, так как этого требовало пребывание на оккупированной территории, населённой русскоговорящими. И только в самом конце войны (считанные месяцы), когда русскоговорящие солдаты вступили на немецкие земли, уже им пришлось осваивать ломаный немецкий. Но "*Гитлер - капут*" появилось в ходе войны, очевидно, раньше того, как советские солдаты вошли в контакт с немецким населением.

Но мне всего более импонирует версия с головой Иоанна Предтечи, почти дословно повторяющая идею "капута" в латинском переводе Евангелий. Там даже с грамматикой всё верно, не говоря уж о точном лексическом совпадении.


----------



## sokol

It would be very time-consuming to translate this into Russian, and even then you probably would understand those sentences better like they're posted here (in English) as my best attempts on Russian might produce errors hindering understanding:


I have now browsed this thread and I hope that basically I've understood what this is about.
And I only can tell you that we on the German forum neither could decide where "Гитлер капут" had come.

Some think that it is likely for the phrase having been coined by Russians, and I too think that this is not unlikely.
Some prefer even other explanations.

However I personally think now, as the discussion on the German forum went on, that an explanation of  "Гитлер капут" as German pidgin used to talk to Russians (and Poles, and other peoples) is slightly more likely. I can't ofer proof, for that one would have to do some serious historical research I guess.
And the more I think about it the more I am convinced that "Гитлер капут" probably could have been a co-production between German and Russian soldiers and prisoners of war.
And that we probably never will know _exactly _where it started.

The German Forum discussion mostly is in English, so those of you speaking English should be able to follow most of it; instead of copy-pasting my comments from there to here I think it's better if you follow the discussion over there, if you like (so that you can see the whole line of argumentation).


----------



## cyanista

"Hitler kaputt!" So it was that *American* soldiers, in broken German, informed the inhabitants of the tiny suburb of Hals, just outside of Passau, that their _Führer_ was dead." 
 Out of Passau: Leaving a City Hitler Called Home 
by Anna Rosmus, Imogen Von Tannenberg 
(emphasis mine)
 
"Das Wort <kaputt> erreichte insbesondere kurz nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg hohe Popularität, als der Spruch "Hitler kaputt" *weltweit* benutzt wurde." - The word <kaputt> became especially popular after the World War II, when the phrase "Hitler kaputt" was used *all over the world*.
 Wikipedia.de 
(translation and emphasis mine)

Why not keep it simple? It is obviously Pidgin German and has been most probably invented by international soldiers, not necessarily Russian. It has been used afterwards by German population while interacting with those soldiers in attempt to show their allegiance and their wish to cooperate ( this article in German was already cited in the other thread).


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> "Hitler kaputt!" So it was that *American* soldiers, in broken German, informed the inhabitants of the tiny suburb of Hals, just outside of Passau, that their _Führer_ was *dead."*
> Why not keep it simple?


Because of the 2 things.
First, according to the books and movies this expression was in use long before the end of the War, when Hitler was still alive.
Second, "kaputt" means "dead" only in Russian, and not in German and not in English. In the latter two it means "broken, destroyed". Do you think Americans might use this word in Russian sense when addressing to Germans? And do you think Americans might address to Germans making a mistake very strange for the English-speakers but very natural for the Russians (missing auxiliary verb)?
Well, in fact they might, but only if this expression had been well known by that time as it was. From where? That's an assense of the discussion.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Because of the 2 things.
> First, according to the books and movies this expression was in use long before the end of the War, when Hitler was still alive.


Exactly, and I take the meaning to be "Hitler is destroyed/ It's the end of Hitler".


> Second, "kaputt" means "dead" only in Russian, and not in German and not in English. In the latter two it means "broken, destroyed".


See previous comment.


> And do you think Americans might address to Germans making a mistake very strange for the English-speakers but very natural for the Russians (missing auxiliary verb)?


See Uncyclopedia HowTo:Talk to Foreigners
Wit has truth in it!

P.S. Might have well been Russians, for all I care!


----------



## Kolan

cyanista said:


> Exactly, and I take the meaning to be "Hitler is destroyed/ It's the end of Hitler".
> See previous comment.
> See Uncyclopedia HowTo:Talk to Foreigners
> Wit has truth in it!
> 
> P.S. Might have well been Russians, for all I care!


"My car - kirdyk (kaput)... I go Chicago... my brother." ("Brat-2" movie)


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Выражение "Гитлер капут", возможно, и создано русскими во время войны на основе давно известного слова "капут" (хотя никаких док-в этому пока нет).


Справедливости надо сказать, что в советском военном фольклоре (а само выражение, надо полагать, фольклорное, на чём сходятся участники обоих форумов, русского и немецкого) встречаются обе формы: грамматически правильная "Гитлер*у* - капут!" и "пиджин" "Гитлер - капут!"

В штрафных батальонах пели (на мотив "Шаланды, полные кефали"):

"...И немцы руки подымали, 
Кричали: «Гитлер*у* капут*!»"* 
http://militera.lib.ru/opinions/0040.html

Частушки военного времени
File Format: Microsoft Word - View as HTML
Из «Катюши» бьёт Ванюша,. Мой залётка- старшина. Как догонит до Берлина *...* Скоро *Гитлеру* конец! Скоро *Гитлеру* могила,. Скоро *Гитлеру капут*, *...*
www.150-ozu-sch020.edusite.ru/DswMedia/chastushkivoennogovremeni.doc 

Вот ещё один грамматически верный пример:
Солдатские рассказы - Сборник - Михаил Зощенко - 
А один из пленных подошёл к ефрейтору, хлопнул его по затылку и сказал: — *Капут* тебе, *Гитлер*. Похожий на *Гитлера* хотел рассердиться и даже сделал свирепое *...*
www.ostrovok.de/old/classics/zoshchenko/story070.htm - 21k 

"Гитлер - капут!" в советском фольклоре времён войны, насколько я могу судить, кричат только немцы.

Признание заслуг » 21 Регион 
*...* немецкие пленные по-русски заговорили "*Гитлер капут*": "Девятого как пошли наши! Как начали стрелять, бомбить. И "катюша" первый раз тогда пальнула. *...*
21region.org/2007/10/12/priznanie-zaslug.html - 43k 

Заметьте, пленные немцы заговорили именно *по-русски* (точнее, на характерном для иностранцев ломаном русском!) "*Гитлер капут*", а не по-немецки.

60 лет Победе -- Мемуары -- Радзиванович В. А. Под польским орлом - 
Перепуганные до икоты, пленные фашисты хором кричали, показывая на шею: «*Гитлер капут*!» *...* 
www.victory.mil.ru/lib/books/memo/radzivanovich_va/10.html - 11k -

Характерно, что немцы при слове "*капут*" недвусмысленно указывают на собственную шею, очевидно, имея в виду голову, которая от шеи может легко отделиться.


----------



## sokol

cyanista said:


> See Uncyclopedia HowTo:Talk to Foreigners
> Wit has truth in it!
> 
> P.S. Might have well been Russians, for all I care!


Yes, this is what the Foreigners Talk Pidgin in German would work like too.

And I already have explained that "Hitler - kaputt" would work perfectly in this Pidgin German: and this Pidgin German was (and is) used both by native speakers (when addressing non-native speakers) and non-native speakers (when addressing native speakers).

So even though "kaputt" does not mean "dead" in German but "broken, dysfunctional" it does work very well in the meaning of "dead" in Pidgin German. Could be of Russian origin nevertheless, but what cyanista did refer to above (that "Hitler kaputt" even was used world-wide after the war) anyway does suggest that it was true that German soldiers did use this phrase (it wouldn't have gained such popularity had it been known in USSR only, right?).

I won't say that one explanation or the other would be better, I only think that explanation as German pidgin would fit better.



Kolan said:


> (...) Характерно, что немцы при слове "*капут*" недвусмысленно указывают на собственную шею, очевидно, имея в виду голову, которая от шеи может легко отделиться.


While you've quoted some interesting links (which seem to support German Pidgin origin and not Russian origin) I do not agree with your conclusion.
In German you do not think of the neck at all when saying "kaputt" at all - not even in German pidgin this association will come to my mind.
(I guess almost no one speaking German would think of "caput" when saying or hearing "kaputt" - or only those who are educated, and probably not even those; I for once have had some education in Latin and Romance language and never really thought of a connection between those two.)

But I *do *agree that the phrase "Hitler kaputt" might have been folklore in World War II:


Kolan said:


> "Гитлер - капут!" в советском фольклоре времён войны, насколько я могу судить, кричат только немцы.


I would not be so sure if really only German soldiers had used it, but it seems it was a phrase which was commonly known.
Which alone is quite interesting.


----------



## Kolan

sokol said:


> In German you do not think of the neck at all when saying "kaputt" at all - not even in German pidgin this association will come to my mind.
> (I guess almost no one speaking German would think of "caput" when saying or hearing "kaputt" - or only those who are educated, and probably not even those; I for once have had some education in Latin and Romance language and never really thought of a connection between those two.)


Well, what may be genuinely true for modern Germany, may be not exactly the same for the Third Reich. We have always to actualize the events, even if they are only 60-70 years old (which, on the other hand, represents 3 generations).

I believe that Latin and Word of God was taught in schools in Germany in 1920-30, so that even young people would have definitely learned and understood "*caput *Iohannes Baptistae" in disco and what does it mean. Besides school, every Christian had to go to church, not like nowadays. Even the future Head of Roman Catholic Church used be to member of Hitler Youth organisation, he had just no choice. This fact alone may suggest that such kind of association "(death -) kaput(t) - caput - head - death" could exist in average minds. 

"Математика, история, ботаника с зоологией, мысленно перечислял Хольт, плюс два урока Мааса, «ученого советника» Мааса, — *латынь* и английский. *Перевод из Ливия* спишу у Визе на большой перемене, но если спросит Цикель, он же Козлик Мемека, я завалюсь... "
http://militera.lib.ru/prose/foreign/noll/pre.html


----------



## sokol

Kolan said:


> Well, what may be genuinely true for modern Germany, may be not exactly the same for the Third Reich. We have always to actualize the events, even if they are only 60-70 years old (which, on the other hand, represents 3 generations).


Fair enough, you've got a point here.
Nevertheless if you _do _live in a culture - as I do, as a native speaker - you learn cultural context also, especially if you are interested in culture (as I am) and even more so if you've read some literature and done some history courses (which I have done).

So even though I cannot be absolutely sure that there had been a time when German native speakers did think of head/neck when saying "kaputt" I have to say that I really cannot imagine that this had been the case, or not at least in the 20th century.
Also we are talking of soldiers here, most of whom did not have a classical education. Please be aware that in Germany and Austria a great part of the population was quite uneducated in the 1920ies and 1930ies - especially in rural areas and in industrial urban districts; only middle class and higher (which was a small percentage then) had classical education.

Further even those who are familiar with "caput" don't necessarily have to associate it with "kaputt" (I never did until I read this thread ).

This is no proof of course; it is an impression.
(I think you too could tell if капут in Russian were a word used in the 20th century, even long before the time when you were born - simply from literature, probably also from historical research, right?)


----------



## Kolan

sokol said:


> Also we are talking of soldiers here, most of whom did not have a classical education. Please be aware that in Germany and Austria a great part of the population was quite uneducated in the 1920ies and 1930ies - especially in rural areas and in industrial urban districts; only middle class and higher (which was a small percentage then) had classical education.


I believe that the educational system was very well organized, as everything else in the Third Reich, but, besides that, no one could escape church, where Iohannes'* caput* comes from.

The only fact witnessed by Russian soldiers capturing enemy squad, that a German private demonstrated ostensibly an unambiguious geste fearing the unwanted outcome (losing his head) along with "kaputt", make me think that this association could be widespread in that time.

If not this association, that soldier would have rather said "Nicht schissen!", because, in fact, no one was going to kill him in such a brutal manner as beheading, but could shoot accidentally instead of that.


----------



## sokol

Kolan said:


> The only fact witnessed by Russian soldiers capturing enemy squad, that a German private demonstrated ostensibly an unambiguious geste fearing the unwanted outcome (losing his head) along with "kaputt", make me think that this association could be widespread in that time.


I think not, but if I would make such a gesture and use "kaputt" I would think of exactly what I've already described: "Ich - nicht kaputt" or even "Ich - kaputt - nicht" (which would be even more wrong, grammatically, but perfect pidgin nevertheless) could be a possible German pidgin version meaning "not-make-me-dysfunctional", and in this case "kaputt" really is just associated with "killing" - period. Not a thought of thinking about the neck - it would be irrelevant how the killing would be executed.

Beheading anyway wasn't how executions were performed then; usually, if done "manually", it was hanging, but shooting was what was done mostly. A gesture where you move your hand horizontally over the neck (as if you were beheading someone) is the most natural thing in Central Europe - and simply has one meaning: "to kill".
This still is used as a gesture, and frequently so - even metaphorically: if a friend of yours says something which annoys you greatly you may perform the gesture and tell him that you'd like to kill him for that even though of course you wouldn't think of killing him, you just want to emphasise how annoyed you are.
So this gesture in itself doesn't have any connection to the head or the neck, except a historical one (historically it is logical to think that the gesture once did refer to beheading; this however isn't cultural context anymore, it's long forgotten).


----------



## Kolan

sokol said:


> Beheading anyway wasn't how executions were performed then; usually, if done "manually", it was hanging, but shooting was what was done mostly. A gesture where you move your hand horizontally over the neck (as if you were beheading someone) is the most natural thing in Central Europe - and simply has one meaning: "to kill"...
> 
> So this gesture in itself doesn't have any connection to the head or the neck, except a historical one (historically it is logical to think that the gesture once did refer to beheading; this however isn't cultural context anymore, it's long forgotten).


The cultural context was not forgotten in 1920-40s at all, especially, in the Third Reich. Every Christian, German soldiers not excepted, knew and knows that from learning Jesus Christ's life on the Earth through the Bible.

This is exactly the same how the *death* of Iohannes Baptista was presented to the Herod's party: beheaded "*caput* in disco".


----------

